# Enneatype the Quote



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Entropic said:


> "A woman is a beast. She is as lovely as she is repulsive. She is one part demon and one part goddess…one part slave, one part muse…one part child & one part mother…these contradictions are what make a woman so intoxicating" - ANDREA MARY MARSHALL


I've seen this quote before actually. While there is truth in it, I am not just any woman, and that is because of my choices. I choose to be a beast, a demon, a goddess, and a muse. I reject being a slave or a mother. While I am "mother" to my novels and music, I rejected the family model for my future when I was a little girl. I saw that my mother was an artist and my father was a rockstar.. but now, now that they had kids, all they could ever be was doctors and parents. They didn't have time to actualize their own visions and explore their own passions because they chose instead to provide a solid foundation for me to pursue mine.

Some people say they're "stuck" in that model and thats "just the way it is." Their family wants them to have kids, they will be "single forever" if they aren't conforming to certain standards for their man, etc. It's fair to point out, on behalf of their argument, that I grew up with relative financial stability, that my parents paid for my music lessons as long as I practiced and worked hard, that I was supported in being me, and that nobody in my immediate family has put pressure on me to marry or procreate - and when other relatives try, my parents shoo them away and tell them that I will be myself. Of course, they don't need to; I can do this alone, but sometimes people will say "Tell her to look for a husband, she's beautiful!" and my mother's answer will be "I tell her to do exactly what fulfills her." 

As for relationships, I have been mostly single. I've had lots of guys interested in me, I've had multiple marriage proposals - some from beautiful and accomplished men - etc. I've had plenty of chances and even pressure to lay down my dreams and rewrite my future with someone else. Thus far, I have turned them down. In each situation that was presented to me, I felt for whatever reason that a long-term commitment to this person would force me to sacrifice a crucial part of who I am. I need tons of alone time in order to be "mother" to my music and writing. I need someone who loves me with my dreams, with my passions, with my failures. I can be extremely nurturing, protective and supportive in a relationship, and I am completely turned on by the idea of my heart being enslaved by someone. I dream of being dominated mentally, emotionally and physically. But the typical "barefoot in the kitchen" slavery is not me, and will never be me. My friends have, one by one, ended up in that position either unwittingly or by choice, and I look ten years younger than they do, and I'm only 34 so far. Not that looks matter, per se, but it is a sign that I'm still alive. In my 20s everyone was so happy, they were getting married, and I was watching people get hitched and it just wasn't happening to me.. but somehow, as envious as I can be of some things, I was never jealous of that. I'm jealous when I see rockstars actualizing their visions on music videos with big budgets - this is what I was meant to do, and that future was ruthlessly stolen from me. I'm not jealous of friends who marry typical guys and find typical jobs and have typical lives. Of course I have worked plenty of typical or very annoying jobs, and I will continue to do that until I make a living with my art - but I don't want to spend a second longer than I have to, living my life as a slave to social structures or money. I am an animal, human and symbol at once and I will never settle for less. 

It does come at a sacrifice though. I am someone who loves with tremendous depth and vigor, and I have had to make choices that were extremely difficult in order to sustain my dreams. The love of my life asked me to marry him ten years ago, but I would have had to leave my life behind and he had a kid in an area very remote from where my band and other resources are. I got back in touch with him and could do the same now, go and be with him - but I don't. I've had other amazing opportunities, strong connections with people who I dated or adored but I could not stay with them because they wanted to have kids eventually. It is a sacrifice, make no mistake - its not fun and games. I am alone, and I have all this passion and sensuality to give and no one to give it to. Sometimes I just burn and burn for someone, for months, or years, and see him in my dreams and stories but never in the flesh. But I don't complain about being single because I know it's my choice. It doesn't mean that I don't cry, that I don't hurt, that I don't wish with every bone in my body sometimes that I could just give it all up and be with the person I'm yearning for. But I never do. 

People often perceive this as "commitment-phobia" - and that is absolutely inaccurate. I am not afraid of commitment. I am_ already committed_ to my music, art and writing and I have been committed to it unyieldingly_ since I was a little girl_. On that commitment I have never wavered, and I even sang lead on my album after losing my voice and speaking in a whisper. That is the meaning of commitment, and I feel sorry for those who interpret me as a commitment-phobe. They don't know the meaning of a true dream. To them, the only commitment is 'marriage' 'kids' and 'stable job.' They can't even fathom being committed to a _dream_ and to _your true self_.

I have that same passion and immersion in any 'relationship.' I'm close with my family. I am committed to my friends - my closest friends to this day, I've known since we were 5, 11, 15, and 23, and when someone has been close to me for a while and we have hit rough spots I've gone to tremendous lengths to fix it. I am the same when I'm in a relationship - I make sacrifices, I tune into their every emotion, I adore them and we become part of each other. I can even lose myself and mirror the other person so strongly when I'm in love.. but it's a journey that eventually causes the phoenix to burst so I can rise from the ashes and create art about it. Love and passion are inspiration but they have not provided the stability and longevity that I desire deep down, because I am waiting to find someone like me, who knows who he is and refuses to sacrifice who he is, but his dreams line up neatly enough with mine, that the sacrifices we would have to make would not involve giving up our true passions. That means one of us has to make money... so it's not as simple as it sounds. If there is a man in the world who is as_ committed _to his dreams as I am, and who would want to fight that battle at my side, I would do anything for him. But I believe in my heart of hearts that I would rather be alone for the rest of my life than give up on my vision, and I know this because I am hollow any time I choose to do otherwise for a short period of time. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is, while I agree with the quote in terms of most people, I am immune to the pressure of such expectations, and I carve my own path even in the face of tremendous adversity, so it might not apply to me in the same way it does to others. I insist on having integrity in my sense of self: being who I am, nothing more, and nothing less. And I am willing to make sacrifices for others without losing who I am, but _who I am_ is defined on my terms.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I want to add in response to my previous post that I find it interesting how King thinks that the antagonist in his book represented his relationship to alcohol and substance abuse; it loved him so much that it refused to leave. Makes me think of how the type 5 has a connection to 2 that's very rarely discussed.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

@Entropic Collecting my thoughts, as I just woke up and they're a Gaussian blur.

Much like @Animal, I don't see myself in that quote and I wouldn't necessarily link it to type 4, although I appreciated your analysis on type 2w1 and yanderes because I made the same mental connection and, to tie some knots, I'd wager that the archetypal tsundere character is 6w7, seldom 7w6, while kuuderes are type 5 territory (although I can see 6w5 for the darker, less robotic ones, as you know I still question my head fix between these two types). I could type anime archetypes for hours, I've spent plenty of time on TVtropes/enjoying source material and it shows.

As for the quote itself, ironically enough I could see sp 6 and not necessarily an image type. I definitely don't see myself as a multitude of things, unless I want to be, in which case they're internal and data/observations-driven rather than what society finds the most valuable like 'motherly yet childish, slave-like yet sensual enough to inspire' and the angel/demon dichotomy is more observant than spiteful or complacent although I could see a 3 marveling about all of the power they can have if they trade their negative side for people's portraits of glory. 2s are more unaware and prideful, often delusional and genuinely convinced of the goodness of their actions while a 4 is too self aware for this kind of mental over-indulgence, we wouldn't break down all the different sides of our personality because they're _all us_. This quote isn't green-eye jealous, nor side-eye envious, it doesn't carry any kind of shame but it's more of a distancing revelation of how destructive a woman's (not exactly _this_ woman) can be and how powerful and intoxicated she'd be if she embraced the dichotomies carved in her soul. 6w7 or 3w2.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

*~Type 1~*​



















**************************************************
~Type 2~*




















**************************************************
~Type 3~

*



















***************************************************
*~Type 4~*




























*
**************************************************
*~Type 5~*




























***************************************************
*~Type 6~*





























***************************************************
*~Type 7~

*








*
*







*

*







*


*****************************************************
~Type 8~*




















****************************************************
~Type 9~*




























​


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

(Never mind, I got it to work!)











^Always embodied what I thought of as the "4 pathology".


Actually, let's nuance that a little...

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand, fuck, the image just vanished on me. 

"Value those who would sacrifice their 'something' for you, because maybe that 'something' was their 'everything'."

^That could also be 6 though, admittedly. Or 5.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Honestly what gets me about that quote is the "one part slave, one part muse"-part. It kinda seems like an odd dichotomy to me.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Heard this the other day. Not sure where it's from, but can you Enneatype it?

"Between thought and action lies temptation."


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Heard this the other day. Not sure where it's from, but can you Enneatype it?
> 
> "Between thought and action lies temptation."



I would put it as _most likely_ 9 in sentiment, though it could illustrate 4 or 1 disintegration or 5 disintegration.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Privileged said:


> I would put it as _most likely_ 9 in sentiment, though it could illustrate 4 or 1 disintegration or 5 disintegration.


Huh. Interesting. I wouldn't have thought it. roud:


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

A couple Ursula K. LeGuin quotes...

“To learn which questions are unanswerable, and not to answer them: this skill is most needful in times of stress and darkness.”- The Left Hand of Darkness

“I never knew anybody, anywhere I have been who found life simple. I think a life or a time looks simple when you leave out the details, the way a planet looks smooth, from orbit.”
-“Solitude”


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

"Consistency is the defense of a small mind." - David Eddings.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sweet disaster said:


> Thought it would be fun. You have to Enneatype the quote (type/tritype + stacking) posted by the person right above you. I'll start:
> 
> "Unless it's mad, passionate or extraordinary love, it's a waste of your time. There are too many mediocre things in life; love shouldn't be one of them."


Sx 4 (or Sx 7 with a strong 4 trifix).

"There's three kinds of people I cannot abide: a liar, a thief, and a cheat."


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sx 4 (or Sx 7 with a strong 4 trifix).
> 
> "There's three kinds of people I cannot abide: a liar, a thief, and a cheat."


So 1. _Maybe_ 6 as well?

My turn!

"A River cuts through rock not because of its power but its persistence."





Word Dispenser said:


> "Consistency is the defense of a small mind." - David Eddings.


Definitely Seven. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Privileged said:


> "A River cuts through rock not because of its power but its persistence."



3 
2 is a second possibility.



“Follow your bliss and the universe will open doors for you where there were only walls.” –Joseph Campbell


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Ummon said:


> 3[/FONT]
> 2 is a second possibility.


From my whip to my diamonds I'm in 
Black and Yellow 
Black and Yellow
Black and Yellow
Black and Yellow




> “Follow your bliss and the universe will open doors for you where there were only walls.” –Joseph Campbell


Hrm...

Going to say One Integration or Seven. 

*"When a book was published entitled '100 Authors Against Einstein,' he retorted, 'If I were wrong, then one would have been enough!'"
--Stephen Hawking*


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Heard this the other day. Not sure where it's from, but can you Enneatype it?
> 
> "Between thought and action lies temptation."


I think it illustrates 7. I see hints of superego as well because of the choice of the word temptation, but it fits 7 better because everything is tempting to the 7. There's the gluttony. And it feels also detached from action, just right in the middle between thought and action, there in the neverending planning and fantasizing about action.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ummon said:


> A couple Ursula K. LeGuin quotes...
> 
> “To learn which questions are unanswerable, and not to answer them: this skill is most needful in times of stress and darkness.”- The Left Hand of Darkness
> 
> ...


I think both are 6-ish and the last one is more in the 5-6 line. The first one is about letting go the uncertainty and appreciating what we already know. Stop ruminating and start being. Having faith, believing one can overcome moments of stress and darkness. The second one is about wanting to see more and more, fearing not having the full picture. Trying to look closer.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

"Some people die people die too slowly."

I don't remember the second part of the quote, but it pretty much said the same thing.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

0+n*1 said:


> I think it illustrates 7. I see hints of superego as well because of the choice of the word temptation, but it fits 7 better because everything is tempting to the 7. There's the gluttony. And it feels also detached from action, just right in the middle between thought and action, there in the neverending planning and fantasizing about action.


_That's _what I thought. Thanks! I'm kinda new at fitting enneagram to things.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Privileged said:


> Definitely Seven. No doubt in my mind.


Makes sense. roud:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> _That's _what I thought. Thanks! I'm kinda new at fitting enneagram to things.


I just want to clarify something that I said, now that I gave it a second thought. I said detached from action because 7s can get caught in just getting excited about doing something and planning on doing something without acting upon those fantasies. Even if they are id. But they are not that removed from action (close to gut). 7s are so tempted to act, to have what they want (id), that it ends up happening. The anxiety is to do, to experience, to go. It doesn't feel like anxiety, it feels more like boredom. Being stale, without movement and having the monkey mind telling them to do it, tempting them incessantly, creates an impulse to act, to simply be outside of their heads, be out of touch with the pain of sitting still and contemplating how things are so much better out there.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

0+n*1 said:


> I just want to clarify something that I said, now that I gave it a second thought. I said detached from action because 7s can get caught in just getting excited about doing something and planning on doing something without acting upon those fantasies. Even if they are id. But they are not that removed from action (close to gut). 7s are so tempted to act, to have what they want (id), that it ends up happening. The anxiety is to do, to experience, to go. It doesn't feel like anxiety, it feels more like boredom. Being stale, without movement and having the monkey mind telling them to do it, tempting them incessantly, creates an impulse to act, to simply be outside of their heads, be out of touch with the pain of sitting still and contemplating how things are so much better out there.


Interesting! Thanks for your insights on 7. I've often wondered if I lead with 9 or 7. roud:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

You know me, I can’t be redeemed, what do you want from me?
You took me out of play and now you choose to free me again?
I have no cause I don’t believe, I kill, that’s all I know 
I am the villain of this story, what else could I ever be?
-Machinae Supremacy, "The Villain of this Story"

Things in this world seem so far away,
once again I wonder where I am?

Somewhere someone's speaking but I cannot hear
and once again it all falls apart
but still I wait here trying to find some remnant of myself

My days a dull aching, please tell me what I'm waiting for?
-Daylight Dies, "I Wait"

Nothing is, nothing becomes
End and beginning unites
Nothing was, nothing will be
Time and space collides
In the eleventh sphere

Awaiting to find it all
-Scar Symmetry, "The Eleventh Sphere"


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Nothing is, nothing becomes
> End and beginning unites
> Nothing was, nothing will be
> Time and space collides
> ...


9


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Things in this world seem so far away,
> once again I wonder where I am?
> 
> Somewhere someone's speaking but I cannot hear
> ...


4


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Privileged said:


> ^Always embodied what I thought of as the "4 pathology".


Hehe. Interesting you thought of that as 4 pathology. Why 4 specifically?
It reminds me of my long rant at the top of page 5.

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...um/373914-enneatype-quote-5.html#post12475786


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Blazkovitz said:


> 9





Ummon said:


> 4


Why?


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

@Entropic



> Nothing is, nothing becomes
> *End and beginning unites*
> Nothing was, nothing will be
> Time and space collides
> ...


We see here both the preoccupation with harmony and the indolence typical of (unhealthy) 9s. A more active type would perhaps say "Doing everything to find it all".

Additionally, the text has a mystical vibe characteristic of 9w1s or 1w9s.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Blazkovitz said:


> @Entropic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it at all. Why would 1w9 and 9w1 have a more mystical vibe?


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Entropic said:


> I don't see it at all. Why would 1w9 and 9w1 have a more mystical vibe?


I can't remember where I've read it, but 1w9s are said to be prone to theological or cosmic philosophical musings, while 9w1 are oftrn into astrology, dream interpretation and other New Age stuff. 

And really, don't you sense the mysticism of "time and space colliding in the eleventh sphere"?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Blazkovitz said:


> I can't remember where I've read it, but 1w9s are said to be prone to theological or cosmic philosophical musings, while 9w1 are oftrn into astrology, dream interpretation and other New Age stuff.
> 
> And really, don't you sense the mysticism of "time and space colliding in the eleventh sphere"?


Sure, it can seem mystical but I wouldn't chalk that up to the enneagram. It's very much Ni, but not imo, enneagram-related, necessarily.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Animal said:


> Hehe. Interesting you thought of that as 4 pathology. Why 4 specifically?
> It reminds me of my long rant at the top of page 5.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...um/373914-enneatype-quote-5.html#post12475786



_Well_...

I mean, it's in the 4's desire for personal identity, isn't it? 4s often infuse special personal relevance into things like their style, the precise way they do things, likes/dislikes and so on, as a way of establishing themselves as _having_ a personal identity. To "be you" there has to be a "you" to be. _But at the same time_, 4s often have very grandiose goals and visions for themselves (so do Sevens, I know, but there's a difference in that the grandiose visions of 4 are a rather lot more stable), partially owing to the connection to 3 and partly because, yet again, personal identity and significance means something that distinguishes them from others. 

Obviously, when you look at the various practical, real-world steps needed oftentimes _to_ achieve your dreams, there will be problems here. People aren't going to just let you do things your way at many companies, for instance--and you and I both have some personal examples of it, too. I recall that agent you once had who wanted you to jazz up your music, for instance, and the only reason I'm not in some military base training right now is because I refused to accept the requirement that one must be clean-shaven. 

And oftentimes, this conflict between their conception of "who they are" inside their dreams/heads and people's expectations of them can piss Fours off, until they develop a bit in certain directions. Where as any other type would suck it up and change, Fours do not. They _can't_. And the fact that the price exists is very relevant to them in thought.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Privileged said:


> _Well_...
> 
> I mean, it's in the 4's desire for personal identity, isn't it? 4s often infuse special personal relevance into things like their style, the precise way they do things, likes/dislikes and so on, as a way of establishing themselves as _having_ a personal identity. To "be you" there has to be a "you" to be. _But at the same time_, 4s often have very grandiose goals and visions for themselves (so do Sevens, I know, but there's a difference in that the grandiose visions of 4 are a rather lot more stable), partially owing to the connection to 3 and partly because, yet again, personal identity and significance means something that distinguishes them from others.
> 
> ...


You're right. That's exactly what my long post was about too. I guess I didn't realize how very "4" (as opposed to just "me" ) that post was.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

New quote (for me, very hilarious one)

*"These people want to use the vagina as a telescope through which to view the world. That is not its natural function. It's too narrow."* -Ernst Mach on Freud


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

One of my favorite quotes of all time. 

"I have but one passion: to enlighten those who have been kept in the dark, in the name of humanity which has suffered so much and is entitled to happiness. My fiery protest is simply the cry of my very soul. If you ask me what I came to do in this world, I, an artist, I will answer you: I am here to live out loud!" -EMILE ZOLA


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Superfluous said:


> "I have but one passion: to enlighten those who have been kept in the dark, in the name of humanity which has suffered so much and is entitled to happiness. My fiery protest is simply the cry of my very soul. If you ask me what I came to do in this world, I, an artist, I will answer you: I am here to live out loud!" -EMILE ZOLA


4!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Blazkovitz said:


> New quote (for me, very hilarious one)
> *"These people want to use the vagina as a telescope through which to view the world. That is not its natural function. It's too narrow."* -Ernst Mach on Freud


a facetious 6w5 or 5w6

here's an SoM original:
"Freedom isn't worth dying for...but it's worth killing for".


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> here's an SoM original:
> "Freedom isn't worth dying for...but it's worth killing for".


^^This made me think of my 1w2 sister.


"Amputated from humanity
On some lifelong intellectual retreat
Everything is conceptual and
All is rhetorical
You can feel so powerful
When you're forced to face the physical world
You scurry like an insect"


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

username123 said:


> ^^This made me think of my 1w2 sister.
> 
> 
> "Amputated from humanity
> ...


4w5 or 5w4 So/Sp

_“Do not let your fire go out, spark by irreplaceable spark in the hopeless swamps of the not-quite, the not-yet, and the not-at-all. Do not let the hero in your soul perish in lonely frustration for the life you deserved and have never been able to reach. The world you desire can be won. It exists.. it is real.. it is possible.. it's yours.”
~Ayn Rand_​


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I just realized my post made no sense bc of my typo, and now i have the full quote:


_There are many who die too late and few who die too soon._


----------

